# Ginger Ale Float



## Sven (Jun 17, 2009)

It seems to be food/recipe day today, so I thought I'd add my own .
I just made myself a Ginger Ale Float. Here's what I did: Two scoops of Breyer's Vanilla Ice Cream (the kind that has the real vanilla flecks in it), fill the rest of the glass with Vernor's (no other ginger ale will do unless you can't find Vernor's anywhere). If you don't know what Vernor's is you probably aren't from Michigan or Buffalo, New York. There's my tasty, refreshing recipe for today. Amusez-vous bien!


----------



## charliejunfan (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice! I used to do that with Mountain Dew


----------



## turmeric (Jun 18, 2009)

On the West Coast you can use Reed's Ginger Beer.


----------



## Berean (Jun 18, 2009)

Dad's and Hires in the midwest.


----------



## caoclan (Jun 18, 2009)

mmm, thirsty.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm hungry haven't had a meal since 1am and this isn't helping! McD's here I come!


----------

